
Tic Toc Pwned – Child tracking smartwatch API flaws - lysp
https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/tic-toc-pwned/
======
lysp
Further details:

[https://www.troyhunt.com/how-to-track-your-kids-and-other-
pe...](https://www.troyhunt.com/how-to-track-your-kids-and-other-peoples-kids-
with-the-tictoctrack-watch/)

